# What's so damn great about your neck of the woods?



## bentcountershaft (Jun 25, 2013)

Hypothetically speaking, let's say I'm ready to move away and start my life over.  Assuming money/job/family is not a factor, how would you sell me on moving to your town?  Anywhere in the world is open to consideration.  And if you aren't too crazy about the idea of me moving close, just pretend I'm someone else that you like better.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 25, 2013)

I wouldn't! We have to many damned tourists / people / bacon thieves as it is!  

Actually during the non-frozen seasons, the Denver area is gorgeous. Green, lovely, lots to do. Hiking, Fishing, lots of places for gorgeous landscapes. More breweries per square mile than anyplace I have seen! Winters are lovely and COLD.. but if you ski, it rocks. Otherwise it is a pain in the A&&! Drivers here forget how to drive in snow in-between seasons... so it is always an adventure.


----------



## runnah (Jun 25, 2013)

I live here.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 25, 2013)

We have 6 cows to every person.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 25, 2013)

Maine's pretty awesome. Gotta admit. There's a variety of outdoorsy things to do, and there's also an active city life. Maine is generally all about sustainability, buying local, good food, and craft brews. It's continually either at the top, or near the top of the "where to raise a family" list. Also, dankest seafood. Maine shrimp is where it's at. 

We have all four seasons, and there's a reason it's called vacationland. I've been all across the US, but I'm always happy to be back. I also have a lot of home town pride, if you will.

Plus, runnah and I live here. That's all the reason you need IMO.


----------



## Tiller (Jun 25, 2013)

Historical city. Beaches. 5:1 female to male ratio.


----------



## Tiller (Jun 25, 2013)

Plus Runnah doesn't live here.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Tiller said:


> Historical city. Beaches. *5:1 female to male ratio*.



Is that based on weight or actual numbers?


----------



## Tiller (Jun 25, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Is that based on weight or actual numbers?




Oh it's actual numbers. All the girls come to the college here because of the beach.

My first semester there, after being raised in an extremely strict Christian school, a girl walked into class in a bikini and flip flops. Professor didn't say anything :roll:

Of course I've been in a relationship for all my college years, so I don't look at any of them. But they are there nonetheless!


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 25, 2013)

South Eastern Kentucky. Paradise on a budget.  Moderate weather, beautiful green hills. Sparse population. Good neighbors.  Property tax in the hundreds not thousands. Utility bill modest.
Housing clean and moderate in price. Clean, clean, and again clean air. prolific wildlife. Good soil for growing gardens, with enough rain. And where I live, if you have a yard sale, and the mail lady doesn't want anything, you just pack it up.  Oh and they talk cute, as in druther.  later Ed


----------



## runnah (Jun 25, 2013)

Tiller said:


> Plus Runnah doesn't live here.



I am far enough north to stay out of everyone's way.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 25, 2013)

We're close enough to DC that the hot air flowing off of Capitol Hill keeps winter in check.


----------



## KmH (Jun 25, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> *What's so damn great about your neck of the woods?*


Corn, soybeans, winters, thunderstorms, tornadoes, and fireflies in the summer.



> *From Field of Dreams* - Mysterious voice: "If you build it, he will come."
> Shoeless Joe Jackson: "Is this heaven?"
> Ray Kinsella: "No, This is Iowa".


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 25, 2013)

See Guinessman photos.  Done!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 25, 2013)

KmH said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > *What's so damn great about your neck of the woods?*
> ...



I already live in Indiana, Keith.  Iowa sounds like a carbon copy of this place without the Indy 500.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 25, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> What's so damn great about your neck of the woods?



Me.


----------



## amolitor (Jun 25, 2013)

Norfolk VA has pretty much nothing to recommend itself.

Except, of course, that runnah doesn't live here.


----------



## Dinardy (Jun 25, 2013)

Washington. Always green... Theres always something to do. A beautiful mountain, a lovely coast. Our Southern neighbor Oregon has no sales tax for those expensive lenses you want right away. Oh and lots and lots and lots and lots of rain, about a month and a half of beautiful summer...... Expensive alcohol and legal weed!!!


----------



## mishele (Jun 25, 2013)

This is all I got...
Urban Dictionary: Reading, PA


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 25, 2013)

Tornadoes are coming. Seek shelter in the interior of your home.  Earthquakes are coming. Avoid the interior of your home. Go outside if possible. There's lightning outside. Go inside. Avoid high ground. There's a flash flood warning. Avoid low ground.  Hail is present. Avoid open areas.  Parts of the state have received five inches of rain in the last three hours. However, there is a burn ban in effect .... Welcome to Oklahoma!


----------



## Kazooie (Jun 25, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> I wouldn't! We have to many damned tourists / people / bacon thieves as it is!
> 
> Actually during the non-frozen seasons, the Denver area is gorgeous. Green, lovely, lots to do. Hiking, Fishing, lots of places for gorgeous landscapes. More breweries per square mile than anyplace I have seen! Winters are lovely and COLD.. but if you ski, it rocks. Otherwise it is a pain in the A&&! Drivers here forget how to drive in snow in-between seasons... so it is always an adventure.



This is pretty much Alaska, except we know how to drive all the time, and we have more moose/bears/less people!


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 25, 2013)

.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 25, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> Hypothetically speaking, let's say I'm ready to move away and start my life over.  Assuming money/job/family is not a factor, how would you sell me on moving to your town?  Anywhere in the world is open to consideration.  And if you aren't too crazy about the idea of me moving close, just pretend I'm someone else that you like better.



Southern Indiana!  I'm guessing you're somewhere close to Princeton?  I lived in Vincennes for 2 years.


----------



## BlackSheep (Jun 25, 2013)

Live in Canada! 

We're awesome up here


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 25, 2013)

BlackSheep said:


> Live in Canada!
> 
> We're awesome up here



Yup. 
Nothing better than the Canadian Shield that has been scraped off by ancient glaciers and filled in with water and bogs.


----------



## Destin (Jun 25, 2013)

Western New York (Buffalo Area):

Good: 
-Don't have to worry about hurricanes, tornadoes, earthquakes, or other natural disasters as it's a pretty stable area. 
-Great weather half of the year
-Tons to do -- Multiple pro sports teams within half an hour, 2 absolutely gorgeous state parks within an hour, Niagra Falls, Awesome, friendly people.
-6 hour drive to NYC 

Bad:
-Crazy High taxes due to having to support NYC
-Stupid Politicians (but that's everywhere..)
-Really Ridiculous, pointless new laws (SAFE act) coming out due to said politicians. 
-Snows 6 months out of the year. Learn to ski and this becomes a good thing. 
-The aforementioned pro sports teams all suck and can't win a game to save their lives.. (Bills, Sabres)


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 25, 2013)

Destin said:


> Western New York (Buffalo Area):
> 
> Good:
> -Don't have to worry about hurricanes, tornadoes, earthquakes, or other natural disasters as it's a pretty stable area.
> ...



Hmm, sounds like where I live.


----------



## Tiller (Jun 25, 2013)

BlackSheep said:


> Live in Canada!
> 
> We're awesome up here



Good joke!!


----------



## runnah (Jun 25, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Norfolk VA has pretty much nothing to recommend itself.
> 
> Except, of course, that runnah doesn't live here.



But I visit there often so...


----------



## BlackSheep (Jun 25, 2013)

Tiller said:


> BlackSheep said:
> 
> 
> > Live in Canada!
> ...



What? We Canucks are indeed awesome! Trust me, we rock.


----------



## runnah (Jun 25, 2013)

BlackSheep said:


> What? We Canucks are indeed awesome! Trust me, we rock.



Vancouver seems nice.

**** Quebec.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 25, 2013)

Connecticut.:scratch: I got nothing.The End


----------



## runnah (Jun 25, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> Connecticut.:scratch: I got nothing.The End



Hey mystic was nice.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 25, 2013)

It is nice.I think I just need change.


----------



## Tiller (Jun 25, 2013)

BlackSheep said:


> What? We Canucks are indeed awesome! Trust me, we rock.



You call something bacon, that's not bacon!

NO FORGIVENESS!!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 25, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> It is nice.I think I just need change.



I feel that way about Oklahoma. It does have some nice places for anyone willing to get in the car and go.. but I've lived a few other places.. I think what I miss most are mountains.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 25, 2013)

PropilotBW said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > Hypothetically speaking, let's say I'm ready to move away and start my life over.  Assuming money/job/family is not a factor, how would you sell me on moving to your town?  Anywhere in the world is open to consideration.  And if you aren't too crazy about the idea of me moving close, just pretend I'm someone else that you like better.
> ...



Nope, east side of the state, about five minutes outside of Louisville, KY.


----------



## BlackSheep (Jun 25, 2013)

Tiller said:


> BlackSheep said:
> 
> 
> > What? We Canucks are indeed awesome! Trust me, we rock.
> ...



Huh? What do you mean?


----------



## BRN1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Just get an RV and travel!


----------



## mishele (Jun 25, 2013)

Dark...where you be in Conn.?


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 25, 2013)

One place I really Like is NewPort Rhode Island.I stayed there for a week and loved it.Driving around the island was peaceful.I would be doing the speed limit and cars in the review would way way in back that I thought I was speeding but nope people seem relaxed at a slower pace. Every once in a while some would ride my bumper,let them pass of course CT license plates.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 25, 2013)

BlackSheep said:


> Tiller said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSheep said:
> ...



Hmm, maybe Back Bacon ?
canadian bacon - Google Search


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 25, 2013)

mishele said:


> Dark...where you be in Conn.?


East Haven.Not far from CoastalConn and if anyone is down this way we need to hook up a raid Kristofer's yard for some Osprey shots


----------



## BlackSheep (Jun 25, 2013)

runnah said:


> BlackSheep said:
> 
> 
> > What? We Canucks are indeed awesome! Trust me, we rock.
> ...



Pretty much anywhere in Canada is a great place to live, depending on what your preferences are. I was going to post something a bit more real about why I like living in Canada before, but then I would have touched on health care and that sort of stuff, which may border on political (against TPF rules), so my "we're awesome up here' was it for me.


----------



## Tiller (Jun 25, 2013)

BlackSheep said:


> Huh? What do you mean?



Canadian bacon! Lol

I'm just messing with ya. Canadians are pretty cool. Never been up there however.


----------



## BlackSheep (Jun 25, 2013)

Tiller said:


> BlackSheep said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? What do you mean?
> ...



Ha ok I get it now, I'd forgotten about Canadian bacon, it's all bacon to me.

All bacon is good bacon.


----------



## mishele (Jun 25, 2013)

OMG!! That is sooo not true!! Canadian bacon sucks in comparison!! BAN!!


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 25, 2013)

Battle of the Bacon !!!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 25, 2013)

I refuse to even call it Canadian bacon... it's ham. I eat it on sandwiches ...

Bacon is what I cook for breakfast and no impostor meat from the north can replace it's crispy goodness.


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Jun 25, 2013)

New Zealand. I don't think I need say any more. Just a great place to be!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 25, 2013)

My childhood best friend and family where french canadian.They where wonderful people,Like a second mom and dad to me.They moved after high school and we lost touch after that.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 25, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> My childhood best friend and family where french canadian.They where wonderful people,Like a second mom and dad to me.They moved after high school and we lost touch after that.



Ever thought about tracking them down and reconnecting?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 25, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> I refuse to even call it Canadian bacon... it's ham. I eat it on sandwiches ...
> 
> Bacon is what I cook for breakfast and no impostor meat from the north can replace it's crispy goodness.



It's not even ham.  It's salt with some ham like additive to give it shape and texture.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 25, 2013)

I had this gas station sandwich once that had diced ham in it...  reminded me of canadian bacon due to the salty taste... it was awful .. like eating soggy cardboard with salt and some kind unidentified sauce... *shudders* .. next time I'll find a bug to eat.


----------



## michael9000000 (Jun 25, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Norfolk VA has pretty much nothing to recommend itself.
> 
> Except, of course, that runnah doesn't live here.



I'm in the Navy, so at the moment I'm living in Norfolk as a necessity.  No sir, I don't like it...


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh... here's a bit of blasphemy that should start a riot.. friend of mine was going to use Canadian bacon on a BLT, saying it was close enough. :what:


----------



## Tiller (Jun 25, 2013)

Danmunro_nz said:


> New Zealand. I don't think I need say any more. Just a great place to be!



Any country that can say it had Lord of the Rings shot there is a cool country!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 25, 2013)

michael9000000 said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > Norfolk VA has pretty much nothing to recommend itself.
> ...



Norfolk was my Dad's home port when he was in the Navy.  Of course that's been a bit ago.  He participated in the Cuban blockade during the missile crisis, so that was in 62 I think.  He wasn't a fan either.  Funny how fifty years hasn't improved anything.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 25, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > My childhood best friend and family where french canadian.They where wonderful people,Like a second mom and dad to me.They moved after high school and we lost touch after that.
> ...


Yes I have but its been so long.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 25, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> I had this gas station sandwich once that had diced ham in it...  reminded me of canadian bacon due to the salty taste... it was awful .. like eating soggy cardboard with salt and some kind unidentified sauce... *shudders* .. next time I'll find a bug to eat.


I had a hot dog at a gas station It tasted like a bad slim jim.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 25, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> ShooterJ said:
> 
> 
> > DarkShadow said:
> ...



You should track them down, show up at the house unannounced, knock on the door, explain who you are and ask if he still has some toy the two of you used to play with.  When he says no, say ok and walk away.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 25, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > ShooterJ said:
> ...



Lmao


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 25, 2013)

michael9000000 said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > Norfolk VA has pretty much nothing to recommend itself.
> ...


This.


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 25, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> michael9000000 said:
> 
> 
> > amolitor said:
> ...



 Was there in the fifty's. Sign's read  Sailors and dogs keep off the grass. home port.. **** city


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 25, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > ShooterJ said:
> ...


:lmao:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 25, 2013)

It's where young people go to retire:


----------



## Tony S (Jun 26, 2013)

There's nothing great around here.  Stay away.  We don't want more people coming here. There is nothing worth taking pictures of.  It rains all the time. The weather sucks, and we know when the weather sucks you can't take good pictures.


----------



## Dinardy (Jun 26, 2013)

Tony S said:


> There's nothing great around here.  Stay away.  We don't want more people coming here. There is nothing worth taking pictures of.  It rains all the time. The weather sucks, and we know when the weather sucks you can't take good pictures.



It's good to see another Washingtonian on here


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm a Native West Texan who has recently moved to Dallas last year. 

Starting with back home, if you like dust storms, tumble weeds, rattle snakes, Jack rabbits, hunting, oil rigs, pump jacks, flat ground, transplants from all 50 states (yes, including Alaska & Hawaii), nothing to do, drinking, no water, people who love hotrods, people who love and own dozens of firearms, and golf, than West Texas is for you. Sounds bad but we do have some of the best sunsets on the planet. 

Dallas, if you like transplants from all over the planet and hate guns, than Dallas is for you! Anyways, we got tired of most of the above mentioned things listed for West Texas and moved to North Texas. Here we have more things to do and a view of the best Cityscape in Texas from our balcony/bedroom. There is lots to do like Zoos, aquariums, museums, all your major sports are represented, plenty of Mountain Bike trails, Movie/TV shows being filmed, a few good school districts, Lakes, Rivers, good food/restaurants, and Universities.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 26, 2013)

What's so great about where *I* live?  Well, I start with the tagline I created and tried to sell the Visitor's Center on, when they were doing a slogan contest for the city, but for some odd reason they didn't choose mine:

Visit Knoxville: We're really close to a lot of the places you actually wanted to visit! :lmao:

Seriously, I love it here, but it's more like a launching pad for all the great places you can get to FROM here. #1 is the Great Smoky Mountains--beautiful scenery, tons of hiking trails, rolling hills...

Then there's all the rivers and wildlife refuges around here; they're EVERYwhere. I've been trying to explore new places as often as possible for the last year, and I still haven't even gotten to half of the places that are within just 2 hours of me!
There's also trails and greenways all throughout the city, even in the downtown area. 

But, even though we have all those "remote" areas to visit, we are not so out in the boonies that there's nothing to DO.  We got culture, man!! Or something really close to it...   Plenty of movie theaters, shopping, live music venues, a fairly active Arts community, quite a few "cultural" events that happen at World's Fair Park and our Market Square downtown, especially throughout the summer--outdoor jazz festivals, other music concerts out on the Square, Shakespeare on the Square, etc.

Southern Girls.
NO State Income Tax.
Synchronized fireflies--one of only two places in the entire world where you can see them, and it really is amazing!
Good housing prices compared to a lot of other places.

And then there's the fact that we are within a fairly easy day's drive (8 hours or less) of at least 14 different states. Six hours to the beach (Charleston, SC is the closest one).

And bacon. Lots of actual, REAL American Bacon.


----------



## Ballistics (Jun 26, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> Hypothetically speaking, let's say I'm ready to move away and start my life over.  Assuming money/job/family is not a factor, how would you sell me on moving to your town?  Anywhere in the world is open to consideration.  And if you aren't too crazy about the idea of me moving close, just pretend I'm someone else that you like better.



All I can say is, stay far away from Long Island.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 26, 2013)

Bacon ... 

Not that salty ham stuff in Canada... real bacon.  That's where it's at.

I'm not surprised Canada didn't get Bacon right...  America has the star and stripes, Russia has the hammer sickle, Japan has the rising sun .... and Canada? Yep .. a leaf. I guess it had to be subdued though... their army has like 12 guys...

And then there's Canadian Bacon.  

Ok, I'll stop picking on Canada now
:lmao:


----------



## CherylL (Jun 26, 2013)

St. Louis:  Blues, the Arch, festivals, free Zoo, Cardinals, the cost of living is lower than other places.  Having lived in Arvada, Co and a small town in Iowa and a few years in Toledo, Oh there is one thing that doesn't change:  Four walls are just four walls.  If I had my choice I would move to Playa del Carmen, Mexico or at least for a few months out of the year.


----------



## KenC (Jun 26, 2013)

Well, since no one reported from the Philly area, all I can say is that everything you've ever heard, good and bad, is fairly accurate.  I suppose I can tolerate a lot of the bad stuff because for the most part those things are worse in NYC, where I grew up.  Meanwhile, there are big-city perks like access to the arts, restaurants, sports, etc., and with less hassle and expense than in a bigger city like NYC or Chicago.  The neighborhoods are interesting and there are lots of places you can walk around with a camera, which I do quite a bit.  There it is, take it or leave it, we don't give a crap.


----------



## BlackSheep (Jun 26, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> Bacon ...
> 
> Not that salty ham stuff in Canada... real bacon. That's where it's at.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 26, 2013)

Re: Bacon.  We Canadians love our regular 'strips' of bacon.  Yes, we do have processed ham (the cheap stuff is terrible, but good quality stuff is OK) but we don't call it bacon.  I'm not sure why _Americans_ call it 'Canadian Bacon', because we sure don't.....eh!

My city has a great river valley, which is the longest stretch of connected urban parkland in North America.  Edmonton has the highest amount of parkland per capita of any Canadian city; the river valley is 22 times larger than New York City's Central Park.

The City is surrounded by this...






But it's only a couple hours drive to this...


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 26, 2013)

.





bentcountershaft said:


> PropilotBW said:
> 
> 
> > bentcountershaft said:
> ...


Use to spend a lot of good time around Mill town, did some partying there years ago. First time I was ever invited to a couch burnin
use to canoe the blue river.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 26, 2013)

Hillbilly Land


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 26, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, Blue River.  I spent more than my share of time testing the local green crops (purely for experimentation, over and over again :lmao while camping and canoeing that area.  I'm originally from Corydon but slowly kept moving east to be closer to the city.  Now I want to start inching back but I married a citygirl that doesn't appreciate silence.  

A quick trip down memory lane for you.
Shot from Breeden's Bridge:




046a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr

The Bridge itself:




068b by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## nycphotography (Jun 26, 2013)

If I was truly able to clock out, it might be time for the RV.  The NICE RV.  Spend 4 months in socal, 4 months in NY, and 4 months in Denver/Utah.

And when that gets old, change it up to include Miami, or maybe the Adirondacks.  Or maybe BC.

And keep the "home base" for when you're exhausted and just want to crash for a while.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Maine's pretty awesome. Gotta admit. There's a variety of outdoorsy things to do, and there's also an active city life. Maine is generally all about sustainability, buying local, good food, and craft brews. It's continually either at the top, or near the top of the "where to raise a family" list. Also, dankest seafood. Maine shrimp is where it's at.
> 
> We have all four seasons, and there's a reason it's called vacationland. I've been all across the US, but I'm always happy to be back. I also have a lot of home town pride, if you will.
> 
> Plus, runnah and I live here. That's all the reason you need IMO.



Yeah, plus the horrible economic conditions are a HUGE draw.


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 26, 2013)

Friend of mine Rick used to own the restaurant at Mill town. Your pictures bring back some sweet memories.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 26, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> Tornadoes are coming. Seek shelter in the interior of your home. Earthquakes are coming. Avoid the interior of your home. Go outside if possible. There's lightning outside. Go inside. Avoid high ground. There's a flash flood warning. Avoid low ground. Hail is present. Avoid open areas. Parts of the state have received five inches of rain in the last three hours. However, there is a burn ban in effect .... Welcome to Oklahoma!



You left off the best parts Shooter. The temp swings, the 100 degree spring days that last until October. Flat lands and farmers daughters.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 26, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> Re: Bacon. We Canadians love our regular 'strips' of bacon. Yes, we do have processed ham (the cheap stuff is terrible, but good quality stuff is OK) but we don't call it bacon. I'm not sure why _Americans_ call it 'Canadian Bacon', because we sure don't.....eh!
> 
> My city has a great river valley, which is the longest stretch of connected urban parkland in North America. Edmonton has the highest amount of parkland per capita of any Canadian city; the river valley is 22 times larger than New York City's Central Park.
> 
> ...



Big Mike, all good points, but the fact that the winters get so cold that you would....... I'll stay down here in the south. (Beautiful pictures though, I'll give you that one.)


----------



## Derrel (Jun 26, 2013)

_MG_2375_curves_USM_1200x_+contrast.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com


Columbia River gorge; cheap electricity rates


_D3X4766_Apr. 21, 2013.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
wildflower meadows


_MG_2481_Latourell Falls_1200x.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
Latourelle Falls


_D3X0593_web.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
some of the world's finest oysters


_MG_1203.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
waterfalls and photo opportunity everywhere


_D3X5229_ Album Artwork.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
_D3X0731_ Album Artwork.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
beautiful Pacific Ocean shorelines


_D3X0664_web_Ektachrome.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
almost 400 miles of publicly-owned beaches


_D3X0833_web.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
surfing


DSC_2644.JPG photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com
great college football games on TV every Saturday


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 26, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Yeah, plus the horrible economic conditions are a HUGE draw.



I'm not bad mouthing others suggestions. I'm also not experiencing these "horrible economic conditions." Job growth and development in my neck of the woods is on the rise. 

Very classless of you. But what's new. Suggest your neck of the woods, I'm not going to point out the flaws of it.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 26, 2013)

If you like Gun Fire,crack heads,Car theft and hookers, then New Haven CT is the place to be. There is more shootings then I could count. FBI data it was rated 4th most dangerous city in the US.You heard right the whole US.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 26, 2013)

> Big Mike, all good points, but the fact that the winters get so cold that you would....... I'll stay down here in the south. (Beautiful pictures though, I'll give you that one.)


Sure, it gets cold up here...but we need ice to play hockey don't we?  And plus, the cold kills all the bugs.  

Another benefit of living so far north, is that at this time of year, we have daylight until 10 or 11 pm.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 26, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, plus the horrible economic conditions are a HUGE draw.
> ...



Oh get over yourself already.  Talk to your fellow Mainer, Runnah, about the multiple lengthy discussions he and I have had, along with other TPF members, about how bad the economic conditions are in your home state, and then come back with your witless response and whiny PM's.

  Hell, take a look at comment #17, and comment #23, and comment #25, and comment #27, and _*especially comments #34 and 35*_....http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/319636-my-crappy-town-crappy-day-2.html

I did not say that DC metro was a good place to live, did I?  There are pros and cons to living in this area, but to me the cons outweigh the pros.  And for the record, Texas has a thriving economy...in fact, one of the best in the nation.

There are no doubt multiple reasons to like Maine in terms of scenery, seafood, etc., but as far as moving there and making a living, I stand by my comments which summarize what I have been told by another Mainer.

EDIT:  Comment #35:  _*"The amount of people on state aid is staggering up here."*_


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't care about economy in my hypothetical world, so let's just leave that out of it.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 26, 2013)

Anyone not on this continent that would like to chime in is more than welcome.


----------



## wyogirl (Jun 26, 2013)

Well as some of you know... I think the city I love in is ugly... BUT (and its a big one)  You can photograph at the courthouse without a permit, you can photograph in ANY park without a permit and you can photograph on BLM land (wait for it) WITHOUT a permit!  So the lack of permit necessity makes Wyoming an ok place.  Also most of Wyoming is owned by the BLM so you can pretty much go wherever and not be trespassing.


----------



## Benco (Jun 26, 2013)

Penguins.







They're great.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 26, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Oh get over yourself already.  Talk to your fellow Mainer, Runnah, about the multiple lengthy discussions he and I have had, along with other TPF members, about how bad the economic conditions are in your home state, and then come back with your witless response and whiny PM's.
> 
> Hell, take a look at comment #17, and comment #23, and comment #25, and comment #27, and especially comments #34 and 35....http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/319636-my-crappy-town-crappy-day-2.html
> 
> ...



Runnah lives by Bangor. Population is sparse, as are jobs. I live in southern maine. If you knew about the state more than what you've read on the Internet, you'd know that southern and northern maine are very, very different.


----------



## amolitor (Jun 26, 2013)

Its the difference between Neanderthals and Australopithecenes. Like NIGHT and DAY!


----------



## nycphotography (Jun 26, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Its the difference between Neanderthals and Australopithecenes. Like NIGHT and DAY!



lol


----------



## unpopular (Jun 26, 2013)

Because if you can't find any crank in this neighborhood, S. Washington street is only a couple miles away. 

Stepping in vomit adds a nice touch, also. Oh. And the random stabbings over the last week, can't beat that!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 26, 2013)

unpopular said:


> Because if you can't find any crank in this neighborhood, S. Washington street is only a couple miles away.
> 
> Stepping in vomit adds a nice touch, also. Oh. And the random stabbings over the last week, can't beat that!



In Montana?  Or did you move and I didn't know?  Montana seems like a place to worry about freezing winds and militia leaders talking to god on a two way.  But other than that pretty nifty as far as I know.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 26, 2013)

Billings is a rough city. Perhaps not like gangs and other organized crime, and the stabbings are weird and unusual, it's just in my neighborhood, a woman was stabbed in the park down the street where I take my son. The convenience stores near my place get robbed a few times every year, but again, it's downtown. There is a lot of drug abuse, especially in the neighborhoods near downtown. Alcoholism is a really big problem. 

People don't realize that Billings is a good sized city with a significant homeless population, and Montana in general has a lot of poverty, and with that all the stress poverty places on our communities - especially here in Billings.

But, normally I do feel safe. Even if there are a lot of bums - they're usually asleep anyway.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 26, 2013)

Lots of drug abuse here as well but it's meth.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm not sure if the meth thing has passed over yet. It's around, I'm sure. Prescription drugs are talked about a lot.

But honestly, I think the biggest problem is alcohol. It's taken a major hit on the Native community especially, but, everyone else isn't excluded either.


----------



## skieur (Jul 7, 2013)

BlackSheep said:


> Tiller said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSheep said:
> ...



Yup, and some of us live where there is little car traffic and lower auto insurance, lots of privacy, low heating bills ($600 per heating season: fall/winter/spring), property measured by acres, with our own water and sewer systems and on lakes with docks, marine railways etc.


----------



## shefjr (Jul 7, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> Hypothetically speaking, let's say I'm ready to move away and start my life over.  Assuming money/job/family is not a factor, how would you sell me on moving to your town?  Anywhere in the world is open to consideration.  And if you aren't too crazy about the idea of me moving close, just pretend I'm someone else that you like better.



Four seasons with plenty of activities to do year round. A nice fresh water Great Lake (Erie/or Ontario), a seventh wonder of the world (the niagara falls), and home of the chicken wing and beef on weck sandwich. What more is there to want? Lol!


----------



## Compaq (Jul 7, 2013)

Do you like warm-hearted country people, that mostly talk loosely to each other about the weather, the poor municipal government, and the bad road-standards? Do you like fjords, majestic mountains, and lots of sheep and cows? Do you like to know deep within your guts when spring has finally come*? Do you like to live three hours from the nearest "large" city? How about having to pay a fee to enter or leave the municipality? Then I urge you to move to where I am from!

My municipality in southern-western Norway is perfect for both a boat life by the sea, or going for hikes in the mountain. I Norway, hiking is allowed anywhere. You can camp anywhere in the wild, and on private property, given you are not obtrusive to the land owners. Most All grocery stores are closed on Sundays, alcoholic beverages can only be bought during pre-determined hours - beverages with up to 4.8 % in grocery stores, anything stronger in special stores. 

Free healthcare that mostly work satisfactorily, mail that arrives a few hours too late to be enjoyed with the morning coffee, and lots of German tourists in summer are just of the few things my municipality can offer.

*Local farmers spray cow urine over their acres. When you smell that, you know spring has finally arrived.


----------



## Buckster (Jul 7, 2013)

I wouldn't say that where I live is exactly "great", but I like it enough to have settled here after a lifetime on the road.  Mostly, I like it here because it's near my family.  But also because it's a little town (technically a Village) with a laid-back easy-going style that reminds me of living in Mayberry from the old Andy Griffith show, but in color and without the Southern accents.  The people are friendly, and the businesses are small, family owned places.  It's on the water, and the river and a boat/fishing dock is less than 250 feet from my front door.  It's a nice, quiet place to retire.

Of all my travels though, my favorite area to live in was San Francisco.  Besides all the fun of 'Frisco itself, it's proximity to so many other funtastic places, landscapes, climates and things made it my ultimate place to live.  From Yosemite to L.A. to Seattle to adventures in and on the ocean for scuba and fishing, the desert, the mountains, the entire West Coast Shoreline, the redwood forests - it just had it all, as far as I was concerned.  If I had the money to relocate myself and my closest family there and sustain us all (yeah, we're talking a lottery win here), that's where I'd live out the rest of my life.


----------



## mwild (Jul 7, 2013)

I live in mid-western Canada in the Rocky Mountains.  It doesn't get much better than this!  Makes for easy wild-life photography!


----------



## pic_chick (Jul 7, 2013)

I live in New Orleans so to say it rocks requires a few thing to be over looked All the VERY Drunk people, the car eating potholes and hurricanes (the Drink and the storms) 
on the pros side we have a night life that never ends you can always go out and find somewhere that is open most likely with a band. the food is great. the weather is nice hot summer mild winter thunder storms now and then. very near water we have a huge lake the giant MS river and then beaches within an hour drive and swamp just outside of town. the people here are super cool and chill. Window shopping with a beer is legal Love taking morning walks while sipping a Blood Mary we habve a park twice the size of centarl park in new york It is called City Park lakes woods gators all right at your finger tips.


----------

